

Ask HN: As developers are you always looking for a new database solution? - JacobH

I am wondering if most developers normally just stick with updates to their loved databases. Or if a s developers we moved to a point where performance and reliability are our metrics.
======
walshemj
No I only consider new database tech if the application really requires it -
not just to paly with the new shiny.

------
JacobH
I have in mind a database that provides a simple extensive cache API that can
double as a search engine.

